# Advice re nesting bird in gutter



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I need some advice as I have a pigeon nesting in my guttering. There are 2 issues one because of its location its s****ing allover the car and drive but also its nest is in the gutter where the pipe goes down and ends up in the ground in the drain so I'm worried about the nesting material blocking the pipe and the drain! What can I do about this???? Are pigeons protected? can I just get the nest removed? I haven't got a ladder long enough to reach and I'm shocking with heights so who could I get to do this for me? Any advice gratefully received as never had anything like this before.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> I need some advice as I have a pigeon nesting in my guttering. There are 2 issues one because of its location its s****ing allover the car and drive but also its nest is in the gutter where the pipe goes down and ends up in the ground in the drain so I'm worried about the nesting material blocking the pipe and the drain! What can I do about this???? Are pigeons protected? can I just get the nest removed? I haven't got a ladder long enough to reach and I'm shocking with heights so who could I get to do this for me? Any advice gratefully received as never had anything like this before.


Unfortunately it is illegal to intentionally disturb or destroy the active nest of any wild bird.

One chicks have flown, then is your opportunity to remove the nest.


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

Cat. Catapult. 

S


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Unfortunately it is illegal to intentionally disturb or destroy the active nest of any wild bird.
> 
> One chicks have flown, then is your opportunity to remove the nest.


I thought so but even if its potentially doing damage to the house???? If that drain gets block it will be one hell of a job to sort out!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It’s a pigeon I would evict it asap.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

bigfatsi said:


> Cat. Catapult.
> 
> S


D you have a stutter? ;-)


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

In the real world get a mate with a ladder and remove it, but of course legally if it has eggs etc then you can't... but last time I saw a flying rat nest plod hadn't put the cctv camera next to it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Have a "chat" with "someone" that has an air rifle, no more flying rats = no more problem!


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

found this on an Arborculturalists website re bird nests. I wouldn't take the risk myself... you never know whose watching.

_In July 2002, Julian Cable, of Stamford, Lincolnshire, became the first private individual to receive a conviction for the destruction of a house martin's nest on his house. He was witnessed dislodging the nest with a pole and putting the contents into a skip. Although the fine in this case was quite small, amounting to £250.00, the maximum penalties, in England and Wales, where increased under amendments made within the CRoW Act 2000, up to a fine of £5000.00 or a six-month prison sentence, or both. Fines may be imposed in respect of each bird, nest, egg or skin. If more than one such item is involved then the total fine is determined as if the person had been convicted of a separate offence in respect of each bird, nest, egg or thing. _

Im in construction management and ive known multi million pound development not start on site as they found seagulls nesting inside an old property.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If it had been any other common garden bird I would leave it but pigeons I would evict, otherwise they will continue to return, we have had nesting pigeons at work and we call in pest control who happily shoot them with air guns and remove the nests


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> If it had been any other common garden bird I would leave it but pigeons I would evict, otherwise they will continue to return, we have had nesting pigeons at work and we call in pest control who happily shoot them with air guns and remove the nests


any wild bird is included in the act, including 'pest' birds. Same fines if caught

Edit - Just seen this. I guess the question is now 'how do you get a license'

_The most notable exceptions to the Wildlife and Countryside Act include:
An authorised person (eg a landowner or occupier) may kill or take, in certain situations and by certain methods, so called 'pest species' and destroy or take the nest or eggs of such a bird. This is permissible under the terms of General Licences issues by government departments (see Licences).

Read more at https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...-law/wildlife-and-countryside-act/exceptions/_


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Unfortunately the general licenses have been revoked after a court case by the Chris Packham backed Wild Justice. This means that people who wish to kill or take birds/nests/eggs must now apply for an individual license, or wait for the new general ones to be issued by Natural England. This applies to 16 species of bird, including both feral and woodpigeon. The only new general license to be issued is for Carrion Crows so far, so I would hold off doing anything with the bird or nest, until at least the new license is issued.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

bigfatsi said:


> Cat. Catapult.
> 
> S


What a wonderful mental image of firing a cat up there by catapult!
No animals were harmed in this thoughtless process.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

There never was any nest or bird. It was a mass of leaves that had accumulated in the gutter.

Huge collections of bird droppings are a health hazard in my book as well, best not left.

T%&ttery like this is why the country is slowly going to the dogs- it's a pigeon, not a peregrine falcon.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

You only need 2 thinks to sort the issue.

1) An air rifle, as already mentioned.

2) A roasting tray. 

No more pigeon.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

tastes like liver


----------

